# Pygmy and parva crypts?



## artgecko (Apr 7, 2009)

hello again,

I'm interested in using either (or both) of these as foreground plants...in my low light (1.5wpg) shrimp tank that I'll be setting up, as well as possibly a small area of them in my 46gl (to contrast with the dwarf clover I will be trying to grow in the foreground). Do you have a reccommendation as to which you find easier to grow / grow a carpet out of? I really like the colors and appearances of both...so I may end up using both.  

Also, these seem to be hard to find, do you know of any sellers online that commonly carry them?

Thanks!
Art


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

C. pygmae is so named because of the flower, not the plant. C. parva or C. willisii var. willisii make fair to good carpet plants.


----------



## artgecko (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for your reply! I'll check out the willissi.

Artgecko


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> C. pygmae is so named because of the flower, not the plant. C. parva or C. willisii var. willisii make fair to good carpet plants.


Yes, not exactly pygmae in stature. Maybe ten-twelve inches tall. Very pretty, easy to grow submersed, and distinctive so I'm not sure why more people don't use it for scaping.


----------

